# My son's stock pond bass



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Caught this morning on a tiny torpedo









Sent from my iPhone while on the toilet using Crappatalk


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Way to go, that's one nice ditch pickle!!!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

nice ,congrats to the boy


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

That is a hoss!


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

nicely done!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WOW!!! 
That is just so neat!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet, congrats to you boy

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Good one.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats to the young angler!


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

DANG!


----------



## tcb1188 (Sep 13, 2013)

That is awesome. Nothing better than seeing your kid catch something and the smile on their face.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

That's pure happy right there


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Wanted to update this thread. One of his Christmas presents just showed up. 



























No I gotta figure out where to hide it until Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone while on the toilet using Crappatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal, u have quite the angler there....congrats!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice bass good catch.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome! Bet that was fun to reel in!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Couldn't think of a better lure to watch that hog slam. Smile says it all.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a big bass or he's a itty-bitty little feller.Give him a slap on the back for me.(Ditch Pickle,now that's funny)


----------

